# Pyr puppy on the way



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

We have been searching for the right dog for about a year now. After much research and browsing of post here and on a similar site we saw a local add about Great Pyrenees puppies to be born locally. With some scepticism we agreed to drive out to their farm to meet the parents. I thought it would be a mixed breed st best but as it turns out they are the real deal. We fell in love with king(the sire) as soon as we met him. The couple were very eager to set my wife at ease with such a massive dog. The mother would have been friendly had she not been so miserably pregnant in south game heat. We can't wait! Any advice and heads up about what we can expect would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Be ready with an exploding heart of love and joy. We just got out second gp ever. Our first came as a rescue. She was abused. Scared to death of men. She has been with us for 10 years. She is old and needs a partner and replacement. So we got a new gp girl. Smart girl. Born almost the end of January. Already protects our animals from the wild critters. Smart boy is she smart. Takes her 3 times to master a task of trick. Bad news is. She has mastered getting out of the pasture. Bad bad. But she stays in the yard. Good girl. She likes to bury her food. Not so good when it's a raw meat diet in the heats. Nasty. 
She has grown so fast. We loved her so much. Enjoy your pup and be kind. Their spirit is easily broke. They are super fast to learn.


----------



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

myheaven said:


> Be ready with an exploding heart of love and joy. We just got out second gp ever. Our first came as a rescue. She was abused. Scared to death of men. She has been with us for 10 years. She is old and needs a partner and replacement. So we got a new gp girl. Smart girl. Born almost the end of January. Already protects our animals from the wild critters. Smart boy is she smart. Takes her 3 times to master a task of trick. Bad news is. She has mastered getting out of the pasture. Bad bad. But she stays in the yard. Good girl. She likes to bury her food. Not so good when it's a raw meat diet in the heats. Nasty.
> She has grown so fast. We loved her so much. Enjoy your pup and be kind. Their spirit is easily broke. They are super fast to learn.


I read that they are hard to train but maybe we will get lucky. Was she hard to potty train? We spent all day at petsmart and academy picking stuff out. We are very excited.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

She wasn't. Now training the kids to let her out is a whole nother story. She will bark when she needs out. She has a go to spot if one of my 8 children refuse to listen to her. Easy as keeping a pee pee pad down.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't get her until she is at least 12 weeks old. GPs are not good obedience dogs, are independent. THis is what you want with a livestock guardian. They are not mean, though and you can teach the puppy basic obedience. She should learn come, sit, wait, in/out. Also, teach her to ride in the car or truck.

Bundle of adorableness coming your way!


----------



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

We have to get him at five weeks. I've had dogs for most my life so hopefully we will figure each other out quickly. Hardest thing now is picking out a name!


----------



## Mrs_Lewis (May 15, 2014)

Why would you have to get the puppy at 5 weeks of age?


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

At 5 weeks he should still be on mom. I still soak my gp food with goat milk. When she has the dry stuff. We do a lot of raw in her diet.


----------



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

She said between five and six weeks. I'm just taking her word for it. If the pups need more time I'm sure they will stay with Mom as long as need be. That's also why I'm posting here. Never had a pyr before so don't know what to expect.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

prepandthrive said:


> She said between five and six weeks. I'm just taking her word for it. If the pups need more time I'm sure they will stay with Mom as long as need be. That's also why I'm posting here. Never had a pyr before so don't know what to expect.


A giant breed like the pyr def at least 8 weeks although 12 weeks is normal too--
they need that time with their litter- you dont want a giant, maladjusted puppy....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If they won&#8217;t keep puppies past five weeks, I&#8217;d find another puppy. This is a major red flag for any size dog.


----------



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

OK guys ill check with her again on the time line. Now can I get some advice for when I actually get the puppy.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Pups a pup like any other- ours went to puppy class, gets leash walked 3 times a week and got all his regular vet checks etc....

He is our loved pet and homestead guardian, he turns on at night specifically to patrol and guard, unlike our other 2 dogs, he turned 1 today!

And, I am so glad he has basic obedience instilled in him, and that he is bonded to his people as well as his animals.


----------



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

What kind of food should I get? The protein content I mean. I've read high protein and low protein.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

prepandthrive said:


> What kind of food should I get? The protein content I mean. I've read high protein and low protein.


Its a large breed puppy. Needs to be cared for as such, there is no magical low protein content genetic need for this pup. We liked the Solid Gold brand large breed puppy bison blend (Wolf cub), worked great for all 3 of our current dogs..

You can also feed a good brand of adult food too, but pls dont go looking for a low protein blend (some of the senior or kidney formulas)..

and I like to do a breakfast of raw meaty bones in the AM- like chicken or duck necks etc...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Heres a fun link for you, should be useful, around pyr puppy feeding and care-
scroll all the way to the bottom to get to the info-

http://www.greatpyr.com/great_pyrenees_feeding.php


----------



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you. Very helpful site.


----------



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

Well that fell through because of complications with the mother. I was very upset but on the same day I got that bad news I got another call to come see a 4 month old pyr puppy. We got out to the huge goat farm and my wife and kids fell in love with him. He is amazingly smart. House broken already and very calm. Almost too calm. The only problem we have had is he drools like a faucet when he rides in the car with us but nothing a towel can't fix.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Pyr's are not like other dogs. The puppies are not usually, the wild things you expect in puppies.
They are a calm, and well balanced puppy/dog. 
The fact that you got an older pup is way better than a 5 week old one.
Congratulations, and pictures are required!


----------



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

Here he is. Sorry about the photo quality. He is getting big quick.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:clap:
What a sweet face!
Absolutely love that double dew claw! So glad it wasn't removed, I hate when people do that....


----------



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

Why would they do that?!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

IMHO, Because some think that they are at risk of tearing them.

Hmmm, I managed to type it out in a PC manner, I must be getting soft....LOL!.:hysterical:
Of course these are the same people that think that early spay and neuter is ok as well, not realizing that they are maiming a perfectly healthy animal, and possibly causing life long issues..
Ok, that was a bit more like me~:cowboy:


----------



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah we ain't cutting anything on Bear. He will have all his parts till he dies.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Don't misunderstand me, I am not against thoughtful spaying and neutering, but only after the animal has reached it's full growth.:goodjob:
Our Murphy was neutered at 18 months, as we did not want him to breed his sister Maggie.
As to your other question..... Here is a pic of my two, you can see Murph is fluffy as all get out, and Maggie is much less so, they are litter mates, and both pure bred.. It just doesn't matter unless your showing..:goodjob:

I have no idea why those are sideways,, sorry!


----------



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful dogs. He looks a lot like Maggie. How big did they both get?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Murphy is my heavyweight, he's about 36" tall, and 180 pounds.
Little Maggie is 32 inches tall, and about 125 pounds, she's just a delicate little thing, that'll tear the throat out of a coyote in about 30 seconds! LOL!:croc:


----------



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

What y'all think. He was laying down to eat so I looked on amazon and they had one like this for 180$. I just did it myself out of some trees we cut down last week. He seems to like it alot.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

prepandthrive said:


> What y'all think. He was laying down to eat so I looked on amazon and they had one like this for 180$. I just did it myself out of some trees we cut down last week. He seems to like it alot.


Very nice thats Perfect!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Several years ago it was recommended that deep chested dogs should have their food dishes raised to prevent bloat. It was proven then, that those dogs with raised food actually were more prone to bloat. It won&#8217;t hurt anything to have him lie down to eat. He&#8217;ll soon stand.


----------

